# How much would you charge?



## Gnat5680 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, so, to avoid the same problem I see on other sites, I am just going to throw this into one big survey for everyone to answer...


How much would you charge for:

Weddings(Only the wedding day):
Product shoot for company(Studio):
Product shoot for company(On loaction):
Portrait work (Studio):
Portrait work (On location):
Special Event(Describe event):
General Per-hour rate:

-Prints (Framed and delivered)

8x10:
20x24:
24x36:

-Photos (If someone wants to buy a photo that you have done. eg. Nature, Architecture, Night, Etc.)
One Photo:
Multiple Photos:

Thanks! I would love to see some feed back!


----------



## craig (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!

You are barking up the wrong tree man. Only you can figure out what to charge and more importantly how to bid a job. 

Sit down and come up with a business plan and figure out how much it costs you to shoot a wedding, product shoot, etc. Arguably; looking to other photographers for prices will not help your business.

Love & Bass


----------



## WimFoto (Jan 25, 2010)

your fees depend a lot on your experience and equipment. 
try to get an idea of what other photographers charge, that will help you to determine your price.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 25, 2010)

WimFoto said:


> your fees depend a lot on your experience and equipment.
> try to get an idea of what other photographers charge, that will help you to determine your price.



Agreed, so long as you're checking out photogs in your area (or similar areas) because your location can/will have an effect on rates.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 25, 2010)

What do I charge?  Or what you should charge?
What is your location?  How experienced are you?

For instance, in weddings only, IN MY AREA, a shoot only may be between $200 and $20,000. (We have a lot of Rock Stars in my area).

The pricing doesn't depend on a national market, or even a regional one.  It depends on you.  What can you command and still stay in business?  How good are you at any of these areas?  Are you Anne Lebowitz good or Joe with a Camera good?


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2010)

Gnat5680 said:


> Ok, so, to avoid the same problem I see on other sites, I am just going to throw this into one big survey for everyone to answer...
> 
> 
> How much would you charge for:
> ...


Sure, you're welcome!


----------

